# project updates



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh you did the bat cage I have wanted all year. Where did you find the cage? I have been scoring garage sales an thrift stores for months...

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

hehe.. yeah thats funny, I got it at a garage sale.. LOL
I got the bat at a Halloween store a couple years ago..
think the whole thing cost like $15 including bat..
It does look awesome and after I install the motion box on it its gonna be even better!
Glad you like it!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the idea from someone else. He also added some bones to the bottom of the cage, and fake blood in the water dish. I will try to send you some pics if I figure out how to post them again.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohh cool, great idea...
send me a link if you have one... or just email them to me..
[email protected]


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Emailing them to you..... so much faster for me. The guy has a whole Haunted mansion themed office, and I believe I read that the bat cage was in the original concept. I will send the link to you as well.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you very much Dark Star... Ill be adding some bones to mine for sure! those are great!!!


----------

